# Snowy's Broken Leg - Any Tips



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

I'm going to make this very short. Snowy had a sore leg after a night fright. The next morning she would lift her toes a bit. I even posted about this on my instagram. I never knew she actually broke it. This past Friday night I noticed how she didn't put ANY pressure on it and that alarmed me. I called my vet on saturday morning and got booked for Monday. 

My avian vet put some alcohol on her feathers and saw bruising. Right off the bat he told me its broken. We talked about our options. Two of the options were different types of surgery. The last option was to leave it alone. We chatted a bit and then he took her in for a X-Ray to see how bad its broken. Snowy's upper thigh is broken. I'll have the X-Ray pictures posted. My vet said it's not possible to operate on her because of the way the bone broke. The bone is not a clean cut one. though the x-ray we also saw bone fragments which he said was a good this. Our only option was to leave it be. If in a month time it doesn't heal, she might require a amputation. We also opted out for painkillers. My vet told me that once a bird gets painkillers they're likely to start feeling VERY GOOD and will be active. He said having them lay low would be in their best interest. Obviously if she's in a lot of pain I get to call and he will arrange something suitable for snowy. 

My vet did a great job assuring me that he hasn't done amputation in a long time and she might heal just fine but I still can't stop thinking about it. He also told me that her amputation will be from all the way up if it ever happens. She won't have a stump or anything. The only good news is that she has movement in her toes. she'll move them. I was wondering if it's best I have Snowy clipped until her healing? She was always a timid bird and flies away when easily spooked. Our next appointment is on March 5th. For a month he want snowy in a small bin to rest (he wants something rather small). I wanted some tips on that... I'm heartbroken...


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this. :hug: I have not had experience with an injury this serious, but I can comment on a couple of things. Re clipping: if you do decide to clip her wings, be sure to keep them symmetrical to help her with her balance (some people sometimes use an asymmetrical clip with one wing shorter than another). 

When you say "bin", I think smooth sided, and that would mean no perch. That does prevent any fall (and I do know people do that sometimes)--do you know if that is what he meant? Somebody with experience with this might chime in, but if not, I would verify that with the vet, plus the size he has in mind for her. I think I have seen half round perches--larger than what you would normally think of for a budgie, but she still might like that if she doesn't have any perches. Another question is what to put on the bottom. When I have been worried about falls, I have used folded up pillow cases. I wanted something smooth that a claw wouldn't get caught in, but that was softer than just a paper liner. I know people have used fish aquariums when they really needed to confine a bird. A Kritter Keeper is another possibility. I have seen them used as carriers for birds. 

Best healing wishes for Snowy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry to hear Snowy has suffered such a break in her leg.  :hug:

Keeping her in a "kritter keeper" with smooth sides or a small rectangular glass aquarium is best.

Kritter Keeper

Doing so will discourage her from trying to climb the bars of a small hospital cage which isn't advisable during her healing process

I believe it best she rest on the bottom of the bin rather than having actual perches during the time the bone is healing.

Using a soft pillowcase in the bottom of the critter keeper is an excellent suggestion. 
Snowy's toenails will not catch in smooth cotton material as easily as they would in a towel.

Make sure she has her food and water dishes within easy reach on the bottom of the bin. 
If she eats fresh vegetables, be sure you offer her a nice variety to ensure she is getting healthy nutrients.

Snowy will probably spend most of her time resting/sleeping while she heals if you opt not to give her pain medication. 
This resting is for the best as it will allow her body to expend the energy on healing.

You can give her egg food every other day.
I would also ensure you give her a calcium supplement as well as a Vitamin D3 supplement during the healing period to ensure the bones heal as best they can.

Spend time sitting next to the bin visiting with her by talking, reading and singing to her.
Be sure you play music quietly to keep her company when you aren't around.

I wish Snowy a full and speedy recovery and will be checking back to this thread for your updates on her progress.

Best wishes to your darling girl. xoxo*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

By ‘bin’ I would think that your vet means something like a plastic tub, with no perches, similar to what I’ve seen online used when hand-rearing young chicks. 
I’d double check with the vet & ask him the clipping question, though I feel that with a fall being more likely with only 1 functioning leg, perhaps it’s better to remain fully flighted. 

I don’t know what you currently have in terms of cages, but if a non perching container is what your vet has in mind, you could consider a vision cage. 
If you used only the white and clear plastic base, without any walls, you could place the grate on the top as a roof to create a very shallow cage with one months layers of newspaper on the base. The advantage with this would be that you would still have the end doors within the base, that you could use to change food dishes and remove layers of paper. Just an idea.

Poor little thing, I winced at the X-ray. I hope her break fuses well and becomes useful again. :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Fatma, I'm so sorry to hear of Snowy's accident! :hug: 

I'm sure that she'll heal up just fine :fingerx: You've been given great advice by FaeryBee. Please keep us posted on how she's doing!!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Poor baby! Hoping for the best for you and Snowy!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

My thoughts are a glass 10 gallon tank with a screen lid. You could tape paper over three of the sides of the tank, to have her feel more enclosed. Budgies really would rather perch but to keep her quiet you might try one of the Y shaped, thicker natural wood perches which typically have a bolt with screw on wing-nut at one end. Remove the metal end and just lay the perch flat on the bottom of the cage. She really isn't going to fall the thickness of the perch. Try not to handle her, if possible and keep offering abundant nutritious foods and maybe a nearby TV. Bones will heal but not exact but hopefully, she'll regain some function as she recovers. The thigh area is so high up on a bird's body that amputation 
would be very dangerous on a bird this size. If it was a "foot" yes but too much soft tissue in this area for safe amputation. She'll have more patience than you will during this trying time for both of you. Good luck.


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

I think it's best if I message everyone as a whole. 

This is what I have so far. She is using her foot but not too active. She does occasionally chirp during the day. Today i'm more hopeful. I don't think the amputation would be needed, hopefully. I'm keeping an eye on her everyday. I change her food bowl and have clean water. I also give her eggs every other day. I'll keep you guys updated after a month


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending prayers and healing energy to little Snowy.

Please make your updates regarding Snowy's condition in this thread.

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery sweet Snowy!*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

This looks like an ideal set up for her. She really looks great (considering her fracture and appears to have ability to grip and as healing proceeds, you may hardly notice that her femur was broken. The perch looks like it's working out great for her comfort. Just continue to keep her quiet and I think you can relax (sort of) and know that you're doing a great job giving your best care with Snowy's situation. Keep us posted.


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

*Update on snowy*

it's not the greatest news nor the worst. They did a second x-ray and we talked about few things. One thing I mentioned to my vet which I didn't say here is that Snowy had her "cere" turn yellow right after her first appointment when she was given anesthesia. It was on her cere for few days and went away. Even though it went away, I still let them know just to see if it might be her body reacting differently to it. She said that's most likely the reason behind it.

While my vet was preparing for the x-ray she noticed that her legs weren't "wobbly." Not sure if everyone is familiar with a broken leg or femur but Snowy's leg would move all the way to the sides. This time they didn't notice any of that. That's the good news. Unfortunately, the second x-ray also showed very little to no calcification. I do want to mention that I already supplement them with calcium, naturally. I give them eggshells and she has a cuttlebone too. The only thing i didn't do is adding anything to her drinking water. I was worried that she might not like the taste of her water.

Anyways, my vet told me few reasons behind why it might of happened this way. She said the cells at the end of her bone might be "dead" so its not healing properly or it might be infection that's preventing her some healing properly. They gave me calcium powder and i'll be adding that to her water for two weeks. it has not flavour. its just white powder. For two weeks she will be in her separate cage and the third week she will be with the flock but she still won't be able to fly then either. My vet is worried that she might land rough and we end up having a delay in healing.

She told me after the third week, I can take her out to fly and observe her behaviour. If she shows signs of lifting her feet or in general pain in landing and such, we have to go in again to see the vet. this will mean she will need surgery. If I don't notice anything alarming, she's all good and won't need surgery. I saw two different vets. My first appointment was with Dr.Evan and my second appointment was with Dr. Nur. Dr. Evan initially, like mention before, didn't think surgery would benefit her because of high risk of her bones shattering. I asked Dr. Nur the same questions and she pretty much said the same stuff.

I have to plan ahead of time just in case things don't go the way I want. I also want advice. If it doesn't heal, I plan on going with amputation. Hear me out for a minute as the last thing I want is looking like a bad owner. I post pictures daily on instagram and I posted my very first picture of Snowy's leg on Dec 2nd but brushed if odd as nothing serious. From that they on, she never had any serious or alarming signs of pain or anything. I didnt think she broke her leg. It's very likely that's when she broke her foot. If we do basic math we know that if that's the case then its been months and she should've healed by now. This breaks my heart. it honestly does. I just assumed it to be a sore leg and if I was more aware of the signs, she might of healed better... I don't want her to go in surgery to fix something. I know birds heal well, but I also know they're fragile. It doesn't seem realistic to have snowy go in with surgery to "fix" the problem at this point. Snowy is the "runt" in my flock. She the tiniest and she always had problems with her health. Going in the pins or splints seems very concerning to me. She also has sensation of her toes so another side of me tells me to go with pins/splints. But, i'm worried things can turn horribly wrong. I know my vets can't guarantee me anything but I know that this surgery isn't simple either... This type of surgery seem more successful on larger birds. I don't know. It's not that I don't trust me vet... But, i'm worried as well. I'm trying to be positive. I will give an update in 3-4 weeks on her and we'll go from there.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

It's your decision what you want to do if Snowy's leg doesn't heal, and you're clearly not a bad owner- birds are so good at hiding pain and you took her to the vet once you realized something was really wrong. Best of luck to you and to Snowy, I really hope the extra calcium will help her leg heal


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Fatma, no one could think you a bad owner!
Amputation (though that also carries its risks) may well be the best option, and I’m sure that you’re listening to your vets’ advise and weighing up the pros and cons as best you can.
Snowy is a very lucky bird to be being given these chances of recovery.
Best of luck that the leg heals though, and you don’t need to make that choice. :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I will be praying that Snowy's leg heals and you will not have to make the difficult decision between pins/splints or amputation in a few weeks time.

Think positive thoughts and let go of the worry as much as you can (I know how hard that is)

You are giving Snowy the best care possible and if/when the time for a decision comes, then listen to your heart as well as your vet's advice. We'll be looking for your update.

Many prayers and much healing energy being sent for little Snowy.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm curious on how she's getting along in her cage, moving from one area to another and using a perch? My "old school" vet has always told me that you want the animal to be comfortable "first do no harm" veterinary MD oath. If she seems seriously handicapped after the leg has healed a bit, you could consider surgery but if in another month she's moving about fairly normal, can eat drink, get to where she wants to in her cage I'd leave it go. A budgie having the whole leg amputated is lot and just removing a portion is still risky surgery. This is just my opinion. I'd love to see a video of how she gets around and movement she has with the leg.


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Hello. I just wanted to update everyone on snowy. Two days ago she was allowed to fly and when she was out, I also gave the flock a bath. I noticed two bumps on Snowy. One below her eye/beak area and one more on her right leg. Her broken femur is on her left leg. I took her to the vet yesterday. I saw Dr. Evan again. He told me its cancer. That also explains the fragile bones. There's no treatment. He said amputation can give her some time but its unrealistic in her situation since she has two bad legs. I'm saddened but that's the new update. She's so young. She's on three years old. There is nothing I can do at this point which breaks my heart. I wish there were more options than waiting for her to go. I'll keep her comfortable until it's time to say our goodbyes.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh Fatma! I am so very sorry to hear this . Snowy is my little favorite of yours. 

I know that she’ll be under the very best care with a loving mom. Let us know if you need any suggestions for making her cage more comfortable with her legs. 

I know this is devastating news to you Fatma. Remember, we’re here :hug: we will support you through this.


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

RavensGryf said:


> Oh Fatma! I am so very sorry to hear this . Snowy is my little favorite of yours.
> 
> I know that she'll be under the very best care with a loving mom. Let us know if you need any suggestions for making her cage more comfortable with her legs.
> 
> I know this is devastating news to you Fatma. Remember, we're here :hug: we will support you through this.


I haven't really thought about making her cage more comfortable... Things happened so suddenly... I do have a flat perch that she can use but she prefers using the the regular perches. At the moment she uses her legs. If the lump on her leg gets too big, I will have her in a hospital cage.. Thank you..


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I am so, so sorry...


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm always an optimist and with animals you just never can be sure. I'd give her every opportunity to do what she wants to do. Feed her well and let her interact, if she does, with your flock. Hoping for the best for you and Snowy.


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey Fatma! Guessing you’re Feather Beautiful? (Big fan). Hope your budgie gets well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending many prayers and healing energy for Snowy.

I would suggest you start giving her knotgrass as a supplement. 
Hopefully it will help.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html*


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

philw said:


> I'm always an optimist and with animals you just never can be sure. I'd give her every opportunity to do what she wants to do. Feed her well and let her interact, if she does, with your flock. Hoping for the best for you and Snowy.


Thank you. I will make her comfortable..



Hunterkat said:


> I am so, so sorry...


:sad:



BudgieElla said:


> Hey Fatma! Guessing you're Feather Beautiful? (Big fan). Hope your budgie gets well!


Yes Feather Beautiful is my instagram account. Thank you



FaeryBee said:


> *Sending many prayers and healing energy for Snowy.
> 
> I would suggest you start giving her knotgrass as a supplement.
> Hopefully it will help.
> ...


Thank you! I want to try knotgrass but I think I use the dry herb ones right? Also, how should I use the iodine supplement? Do I add it to their food or water? I got some supplements online from a parrot online store that I trust. I'm trying my best and maybe its wishful thinking but I really don't want to lose her. If I see her in pain, I will let my vet know about painkillers. She's not any at the moment and doesn't seem in any discomfort. She's also using her left leg. If it comes to painkillers, i'll let my vet know about the herbs and stuff i'm using just so it doesn't interfere with her meds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Fatma,

Use one to two drops of the iodine supplement in your budgies' fresh water.

https://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_liquidiodine.php

I use dried knotgrass from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F2PRD9I?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-20*


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Fatma,
> 
> Use one to two drops of the iodine supplement in your budgies' fresh water.
> 
> ...


I just placed my order now and i'll hopefully get both of the by next week. I just have one last question, the iodine supplement won't effect my other birds right? They're all in the same cage...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Depending on the diet you are feeding your budgies, using the iodine supplement should not be a problem.*


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Depending on the diet you are feeding your budgies, using the iodine supplement should not be a problem.*


Thank you


----------

